# Developing the Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

In the words of Prof. Dr. Martin Winterkorn, Chairman of the AUDI AG Board of Management: “The Audi Q7 represented uncharted territory for Audi – both in its own product range and on the competitive scene. The market had no similarly sporty and dynamic, but also spacious, multifunctional vehicle with off-road capability to offer. To achieve this position was the special challenge our development teams had to face.” 
* Full Story *


----------

